# E46 alarm chirp/beep question



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

I am waiting for my MY2004 330ci with an alarm to arrive and need to fill out the car and key programming form. The option I am stuck on is to either have the alarm arm/disarm with audible, meaning when I arm or disarm the alarm it will chirp or beep. My question is will the E46 alarm make the classic chirp (laser-ish sound) or will it beep like a horn/siren. I would love to have it do the chirp sound but if it is the beep (horn like sound) then I will have it silent. Don't want to be waking up the neighbors everytime I arm or disarm the thing. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

kaidoy said:


> I am waiting for my MY2004 330ci with an alarm to arrive and need to fill out the car and key programming form. The option I am stuck on is to either have the alarm arm/disarm with audible, meaning when I arm or disarm the alarm it will chirp or beep. My question is will the E46 alarm make the classic chirp (laser-ish sound) or will it beep like a horn/siren. I would love to have it do the chirp sound but if it is the beep (horn like sound) then I will have it silent. Don't want to be waking up the neighbors everytime I arm or disarm the thing. Thanks for any help in advance.


As I recall, it is a "Mweep! Mweep!" sound from the alarm siren. I had mine programmed to arm/disarm silently as I'm sick of all the chirping from my neighbor's cars. I don't miss it at all.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> As I recall, it is a "Mweep! Mweep!" sound from the alarm siren. I had mine programmed to arm/disarm silently as I'm sick of all the chirping from my neighbor's cars. I don't miss it at all.


On the flip side, that beeping sound upon locking the door is one of the main reasons I wanted an alarm---just to have audible confirmation that the door is, indeed, locked, without having to stand there and make sure the little door locks thingy's are all pushed down. I don't think the chirp is all that loud so that the neighbors would be annoyed.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

It's a very short high pitched beep that reminds me of the sound a microwave makes when it's done heating your food.


----------



## gmnty4 (Sep 27, 2003)

since u guy's are on the topic of alarms - can u give me some advice? I would like to have an alarm in my car(just got new 2003 325i) The alarm from the dealer was like $600.00 total waste and rip off if you ask me. I don't want the alarm for security becuase no one cares about an alarm going off in NYC (as a matter of fact they are voting on making them illegal becuase they disturb so many people) I want it becuase it makes the chirping sound - I need that so that I know the car is locked - and when I go to a big Pkg lot I can find my car by setting off the alarm - otherwise I"m completly lost - SO is there an aftermkt alarm that will work with the BMW key??


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

gmnty4 said:


> since u guy's are on the topic of alarms - can u give me some advice? I would like to have an alarm in my car(just got new 2003 325i) The alarm from the dealer was like $600.00 total waste and rip off if you ask me. I don't want the alarm for security becuase no one cares about an alarm going off in NYC (as a matter of fact they are voting on making them illegal becuase they disturb so many people) I want it becuase it makes the chirping sound - I need that so that I know the car is locked - and when I go to a big Pkg lot I can find my car by setting off the alarm - otherwise I"m completly lost - SO is there an aftermkt alarm that will work with the BMW key??


$600 is a total ripoff. Steve at Eurobuyers sells the alarm for $235 (click here for more info). After installing it, you need to have a dealer enable it. Some folks can get this for free from their dealer, but since your dealer is obviously looking to get as much as possible from you, you can make an appointment at another dealer to get it done. The going rate for the activation seems to be anywhere from $50 to $100 or so.

Note: with the dollar being so weak against the Euro, Steve's prices may have gone up somewhat. You can also get prices from US dealers that do mail order (look in the back of Roundel for some dealers, or try Circle, Pacific, etc.).

To a previous poster - even with the chirp disabled, you still get lock/unlock confirmation from the lights flashing.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> To a previous poster - even with the chirp disabled, you still get lock/unlock confirmation from the lights flashing.


True, but I found the lights sometimes hard to see when the car's in direct sunlight. I also like that I don't have to be looking right at the car---I could already be walking away---yet I can still lock it and know that it's locked. This is not a major thing, of course---just one of those tiny conveniences that benefit me in a small way every day.


----------



## gmnty4 (Sep 27, 2003)

that's great I can swing the 235- does anyone know of a DIY for alarm installation?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

gfeiner said:


> It's a very short high pitched beep that reminds me of the sound a microwave makes when it's done heating your food.


Good comparison! It's definitely not loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

gmnty4 said:


> that's great I can swing the 235- does anyone know of a DIY for alarm installation?


Try Circle: http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/e46/e46-cat.htm


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

gmnty4 said:


> that's great I can swing the 235- does anyone know of a DIY for alarm installation?


There are several around, but here's one that's particularly good:

http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm


----------



## SunnyE (Oct 2, 2003)

I went through the same dilemma before I got my car. Here is what I did:

I managed to negotiate the car alarm for free from my dealer. 
It does not compare to the security level of lojack but still worth because (new) BMWs have motion sensors in it :thumbup: if you did forgot to roll up your window then atleast the siren would make some noise if someone did try to pick up something inside the car (they cannot open the doors using the inside lever, the inside levers are locked too !). I saw a couple of brats fool around with a car and when it started to beep they ran away. Also, you can deactivate the motion sensor just in case you are going to park in a garage with elevator system or tow it, just press the lock button twice.

Another benefit, like everyone said, its worth for the beep sound it makes to confirm your car is locked.

And finally, I had the same issue with the loud horn beep with my VW but now am glad to have the elegant (microwave-kind?) beep sound of the BMW :angel:


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

Thank you everyone for the help on the sound. I know it is very hard to describe a nondescript sound in words, and a bit comical too  

I am leaning towards going with the audible confirmation for the alarm due to the fact it is not loud like a horn and according to you guys a nice little chirp, mweep, or whatever it is.

Terry, just wanted to say big fan of you, your website and especially the car!!!!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Kaidoy,

It is a very soft chirp, at times barely able to hear. On a side note you will most likely enjoy not having to cart around a key fob, the key itself is small and has the alarm buttons right on the key.

I am happy with the Factory alarm.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

gmnty4 said:


> I want it becuase it makes the chirping sound - I need that so that I know the car is locked - and when I go to a big Pkg lot I can find my car by setting off the alarm - otherwise I"m completly lost - SO is there an aftermkt alarm that will work with the BMW key??


If that's truly all you want, you might see what sort of price you can get on the siren component (and bracket) alone. The only other parts of the kit are the tilt and interior motion sensors (coupe, sedan -- convertible is a more complicated subject). You can install the siren yourself... It's a straightforward DIY, if you can handle a screwdriver.

Someone with the ETK can look up the P/N for you. I'd bet you can get just this part alone for $100 or less.

You will have to have the alarm system coded by BMW to activate it. The tilt and motion sensors can be "disabled" during this process (since they won't be there). When done, you'll actually have a functional alarm that will trigger if anyone breaks in to the car and opens the hood, trunk, or doors. You can probably find a dealer somewhere within a reasonable distance that would do the coding for ~$50 (maybe even free, if you're lucky).

All that said, I have an extra brand-new E46 US-spec convertible alarm kit, which consists of the siren, bracket, and tilt sensor. I'd be willing to part with it for $150+S&H&COD charges. I'm not willing to sell just the siren, as I have no use for a tilt sensor by itself, and am unlikely to be able to sell it alone to anyone.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> To a previous poster - even with the chirp disabled, you still get lock/unlock confirmation from the lights flashing.


Just to be completely accurate, both the chirp and the flashing lights are individually configurable via MODIC coding. You can have an enabled alarm system that gives no indication at all when locking and unlocking (although, one wonders why  ).

As for the chirp, it's probably the mildest, quietest chirp I've ever heard from an alarm system. As someone else mentioned, it sounds a lot like the beep from a microwave oven when done cooking. In the dead of night, in a completely silent neighborhood, I'd be amazed if someone half a block away noticed the sound at all. No one inside a building will hear it unless they are specifically, carefully, listening for it.

The siren, on the other hand, when the alarm is tripped, is plenty loud and obnoxious. But then, that's the point, eh?


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

xmas63 said:


> There are several around, but here's one that's particularly good:
> 
> http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Alarm.htm


Speaking from experience re:above instructions: pretty straightforward DIY installation. Just be sure to tie some floss to the bolt used to attach the siren to the firewall. I dropped the bolt and spent more time going to the hardware store(s) to find the right size.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

On a side note, I always thought the alarm chrip sounds remarkably similar to the alarm systems found on newer Lexus cars.


----------

